# Anyone Know This Seiko Model 26 Jewel Diashock Etc?



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Roy or anyone??

She looks a Beauty


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> Roy or anyone??
> 
> She looks a Beauty


Bry,

I'll tell you more soon as I just won it. It's a 6206 movement, 'week' 'data' (presume they mean dater). According to the date site , this example was made in March 1966. I haven't just spent my paper round money bidding against you, have I?

Best regards Grey


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yup thats a weekdater ,that one is rarer tho- day is usually at 9 as you both prob know ,nice find









*6206-8130 should be the ref.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

pugster said:


> yup thats a weekdater ,that one is rarer tho- day is usually at 9 as you both prob know ,nice find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stuart,

It's a 6206-8110. Couldn't find it in the jgauch movements site, but it seemed to fit in with the references either side, so had a punt.

Incidentally, as a recent convert to the RLT site, the received wisdom seemed to be 'never buy on fleabay' and never admit to liking submariner clones. So it's nice to know that other members are vulnerable too. I particularly like the look of the King Diver that Barryboy just bought and your recent Speedtimer looked a cracker - had been watching both with interest.

And as the owner of a Sandoz Sub, it's nice to know that others buy R*l*x copies, if only to use to learn how to dismantle watches. Allegedly.

Grey (Bigot? Moi?)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

lol 95% of my collection has come from fleabay







,patience is the key


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

grey said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > yup thats a weekdater ,that one is rarer tho- day is usually at 9 as you both prob know ,nice find
> ...


Well as regard fleabay my philosophy is simple - if it takes my eye then I'm interested and if it costs less than a round of drinks it might well be worth a punt.

I obviously won't bid on anything that purports to be something that it's clearly not (e.g. a counterfeit 'Rolex') although one has come my way very cheaply, but not from auction. I thought I would take it to pieces to see how it worked (but I can't get the bloody back off!) and the bracelet was probably worth the tenner that I gave for the watch. In truth it is a comfortable watch to wear and keeps very good time considering it's obviously cheap movement. If it only had aome other name on the dial than Rolex I would be happy to wear it out. I wouldn't be averse to a 'homage' watch such as an Apogaum Panerai or a Citizen Speedmaster. I know that some don't like the idea of blatant copying but that doesn't worry me as long as the name on the dial is genuine.

The King diver was a bit of a risk. At Â£27 it was over my self imposed limit but the seller had decent feedback and I figured that the Orient brand is too cheap to interest the fakers in China. As long as it works well enough I'll be happy. I don't have an Orient yet and haven't seen any pictures of this one so hopefully it will be a worthwhile buy. When I can get some decent photos I will post them up.

Rob


----------

